# marlin/ram powell 5/17 WHITE MARLIN



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

I went fishing with some friends from the Atlanta Big Game fishing club. We left Island cove at 6 am yesterday morning and and got back at 6 this morning so im going to bed ill post pics and video later today.We caught 4 wahoo, 1 dolphin, 17 black fin. No yellow fin to be found to many sharks and other toothy critters that are now swimming aroundwith $100 worth of butterfly jigs:banghead. We also tagged a white marlin east of the ram powell and the fish was caught on a circle hook and 60lbs flourocarbon. Water was blue from to marlin south

jeff

midnight run 

232cc mako

LINK TOTHE VIDEO:


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report. You tried the williamson jigs? You definately don't feel as bad when one of them gets lost (8$ vs 25+ $).


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip Jeff...congrats! What boat did you fish. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report jeff.. 24 hours of fishin... man you guys earned it.. 

rich


----------



## jetset (Apr 19, 2008)

Great post Jeff, looks & sounds like a fun trip was had by all. Too bad the "toothed" ones got away with some of the jigs, but that happens. Anyway, losing a few jigs is better than laying down sod all weekend............:hotsun


----------



## Hammertime (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats on the White Jeff. I was really hoping to get into some Wahoo but only saw one small one. Looks like you guys caught em all.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

great job on the white and hoos, we seen one boat working to the east of ram we trolled that weed line with nothin but dolphin and one billed ballyhoo. Glad yall caught them up


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Good report,thanks for posting.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report and video. Congrats


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

That was a nice white...I was at the ram just west of you in a glacier bay when you hooked it. (About5:30PM)It put on one heck of a show! Congrats


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Thats a great haul for those guys from Atl. Thanks for the great picks on the water. :bowdown


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job Jeff !!! Glad to hear fish are starting to show up . Get that boat fixed so we can make a rig trip !!!!!


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm glad to see that you got more experience "wiring" billfish. I hope to see you do it person. Give my best to your Mom and Doc.

Chris


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awsome ! great pic's and video. nothing better than a great day on the water with friends when the fish are biting. i am going in june can't wait never caught a sailfish and only been to the rigs once. hope to post something as good as yours. fish on!


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

:dohyea we lost 4-5 williamson jigs also :banghead


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

Were you cut off by cudas ,sharks ,or just whopped by something BIG??


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

sharks and cudas and also had something on for about 20min and broke off


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats on a great trip & billfish! What's the name of the boat?Did youmean the Atlanta Saltwater Sportsman Club?


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice fish & video.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice report! Did you guys fish on your Mako?


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

negative it is down right at the moment we will have it back in a week or so. We were on a 29 everglades


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job Jeff catch em up for me I haven't been able to go yet this year remodeling a house I had to reaquire. Give me a call sometime. Nice video for those guys from hotlanta.


----------



## FrequenSea (Oct 10, 2007)

Tom

Yes-ASWSC. Boat is the Little Ty-Richard Watkins' boat.

R. Fetzer


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Jeff!:clap


----------

